
Blinkenlights – a simple status dashboard app for iPhone - jazzychad
http://blinkenlights.jazzychad.net/
======
panopticon
Off topic, I can't read "Blinkenlights" without thinking of the old telnet
Star Wars ASCII movie.

~~~
jazzychad
ah yes :)

    
    
      telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

------
jazzychad
Hi everyone! Blinkenlights is a fun side-project app I made to be able to
quickly see the status of anything you can dream up. I am obsessed with
blinking status lights on hardware devices, so I used that as inspiration for
a status dashboard UI. The app uses an open JSON protocol to drive the lights,
and it's defined here: [http://blinkenlights-
api.jazzychad.net/spec.html](http://blinkenlights-api.jazzychad.net/spec.html)
\- the app comes with several example lights and registries for the S&P 500
stocks to show their change during the trading day. But you can create your
own using the protocol above, and if you want you can contribute to the
community registry so that others can use your lights. I also added the
ability for people to manually add registries (e.g. if a company wanted to
publish a list of lights internally for business-related statuses). Give it a
try! I'll be adding more types of output displays over time.

------
colinbartlett
This is so cool, nice work!! This could integrate nicely with my own project:
[https://statusgator.io](https://statusgator.io)

In your terminology, I could build a "Registry" of items and allow people to
add each one to their Blinkenlights dashboard?

~~~
jazzychad
yes, exactly, that would be awesome! if you make a registry I can add it to
the community list.

~~~
colinbartlett
DONE!

[https://statusgator.io/blinkenlights/registry.json](https://statusgator.io/blinkenlights/registry.json)

That's the top 5 most popular services on StatusGator. Users can see
up/down/warn status for GitHub, DigitalOcean, Heroku, AWS, and Slack.

Edit: Fixed typoe

~~~
jazzychad
sweet!! slight typo in json - tite should be title :) when that's fixed I'll
add it to the community list! also consider adding ledLabel to each
blinkenlight so it's easy to know which light means what on the dashboard :)

